# Uber CEO resigns



## BurgerTiime

https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/06/...kalanick.html?referer=https://www.google.com/








Travis Kalanick stepped down Tuesday as chief executive of Uber, the ride-hailing service that he helped found in 2009 and that he built into a transportation colossus, after a shareholder revolt made it untenable for him to stay on at the company.

Mr. Kalanick's exit came under pressure after hours of drama involving Uber's investors, according to two people with knowledge of the situation, who asked to remain anonymous because the details are confidential.

Earlier on Tuesday, five of Uber's major investors demanded that the chief executive resign immediately. The investors included one of Uber's biggest shareholders, the venture capital firm Benchmark, which has one of its partners, Bill Gurley, on Uber's board. The investors made their demand for Mr. Kalanick to resign in a letter delivered to the chief executive while he was in Chicago, said the people with knowledge of the situation.

In the letter, titled "Moving Uber Forward" and obtained by The New York Times, the investors wrote to Mr. Kalanick that he must immediately leave and that the company needed a change in leadership. Mr. Kalanick, 40, consulted with at least one Uber board member and after hours of discussions with some of the investors, he agreed to step down. He will remain on Uber's board of directors.

"I love Uber more than anything in the world and at this difficult moment in my personal life I have accepted the investors request to step aside so that Uber can go back to building rather than be distracted with another fight," Mr. Kalanick said in a statement.

The move caps months of questions over the leadership of Uber, which has become a prime example of Silicon Valley start-up culture gone awry. The company has been exposed this year as having a workplace culture that is rife with sexual harassment and discrimination, and has pushed the envelope in dealing with law enforcement and even partners. That tone was set by Mr. Kalanick, who has aggressively turned the company into the world's dominant ride-hailing service and upended the transportation industry around the globe.

Mr. Kalanick's troubles began earlier this year after a former Uber engineer detailed what she said was sexual harassment at the company, opening the floodgates for more complaints and spurring internal investigations. In addition, Uber has been dealing with an intellectual property lawsuit from Waymo, the self-driving car business that operates under Google's parent company, and a federal inquiry into a software tool that Uber used to sidestep some law enforcement.



Interactive Feature | How Uber's Brash Approach Is Beginning to Backfire The company, with its co-founder Travis Kalanick, is known for its brash, aggressive approach. That approach has taken a toll.

Uber has been trying to move past its difficult history, which has grown inextricably tied to Mr. Kalanick. In recent months, Uber has fired more than 20 employees after an investigation into the company's culture, embarked on major changes to professionalize its workplace, and is searching for new executives including a chief operating officer.

Mr. Kalanick last week said he would take an indefinite leave of absence from Uber, partly to work on himself and to grieve for his mother, who died last month in a boating accident. He said Uber's day-to-day management would fall to a committee of more than 10 executives.

But the shareholder letter indicates that his taking time off was not enough for some investors who have pumped millions of dollars into the ride-hailing company, which has seen its valuation swell to nearly $70 billion. For them, Mr. Kalanick had to go.

The five shareholders who demanded Mr. Kalanick's resignation include some of the technology industry's most prestigious venture capital firms, which invested in Uber at an early stage of the company's life, as well as a mutual fund firm. Apart from Benchmark, they are First Round Capital, Lowercase Capital, Menlo Ventures and Fidelity Investments, which together own more than a quarter of Uber's stock. Because some of the investors hold a type of stock that endows them with an outsize number of votes, they have about 40 percent of Uber's voting power.

Mr. Kalanick's resignation opens questions of who may take over Uber, especially since the company has been so molded in his image. And Mr. Kalanick will probably remain a presence there since he still retains control of a majority of Uber's voting shares.

Taking a start-up chief executive to task so publicly is relatively unusual in Silicon Valley, where investors often praise entrepreneurs and their aggressiveness, especially if their companies are growing fast. It is only when those start-ups are in a precarious position or are declining that shareholders move to protect their investment.

In the case of Uber - one of the most highly valued private companies in the world - investors could lose billions of dollars if the company were to be marked down in valuation.

Uber, which has raised more than $11 billion from investors since its founding in 2009, has a wide base of shareholders apart from the ones who signed the letter. Uber's investors also include TPG Capital, the Public Investment Fund of Saudi Arabia, mutual fund giants like BlackRock and wealthy clients of firms like Morgan Stanley and Goldman Sachs.

In the letter, in addition to Mr. Kalanick's immediate resignation, the five shareholders asked for improved oversight of the company's board by filling two of three empty board seats with "truly independent directors." They also demanded that Mr. Kalanick support a board-led search committee for a new chief executive, and that Uber immediately hire an experienced chief financial officer.

*Kalanick Ouster as Uber CEO Began With Hand-Delivered Letter*
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...s-uber-ceo-began-with-a-hand-delivered-letter


----------



## Brooklyn

Wow. 


Anyone else feel like this is a Arianna power grab? She's been gaining more and more power and influence since she came in and now he's out.


----------



## Jo3030

About time.


----------



## WaveRunner1

Was just about to post this. Unbelievable. How far he's fallen in just weeks! Next should be Rachel Holt, head of Uber North America. Lord Travis wasn't the only bad apple in the basket you know. The entire management team should be removed.


----------



## Noneya damn business

Damn ive been waiting to use that line. https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/06/...kalanick.html?referer=https://www.google.com/


----------



## WaveRunner1

Yes. Just announced a few moments ago. Lord Travis has been overthrown. The Uber Kingdom is in shambles. Apparently a board meeting including top investors in Uber insisted he resign entirely and not just a leave of absence as announced earlier. Now that he's been toppled and banished as a joke in Silicon Valley, he'll be on Dancing With The Stars next. Poor thing thought he was untouchable. I really thought he'd kick and scream before stepping down entirely. He chose wisely I suppose as he doesn't have many allies left to back him.


----------



## Hagong

Na na na na...


----------



## Lord of ricks

the phoenix known as uber will be reborn as it sheds its former skin


----------



## Andretti

Yeah, baby!

All he did of late was con investors.

Flying cars? WTF!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Time to bring in the grown ups...


----------



## Goodyear

https://thenextweb.com/cars/2017/06/21/uber-ceo-travis-kalanick-resigned/


----------



## Hogster

Collection boxes coming round at the AVA later today


----------



## TimyTim

Wow. He has to be going down as the man who burned through more cash starting his company in any business, ever. Just wow!


----------



## Lord of ricks

TimyTim said:


> Wow. He has to be going down as the man who burned through more cash starting his company in any business, ever. Just wow!


like one profitable quarter in seven years.


----------



## itsablackmarket

Brooklyn said:


> Wow.
> 
> Anyone else feel like this is a Arianna power grab? She's been gaining more and more power and influence since she came in and now he's out.


She's a snake.


----------



## ajcadoo




----------



## Slim Pete

Travis kalanick, 
I hope you ROT IN HELL for all the misery you have put drivers through. 
While I have been fortunate enough to do Uber as a side gig, it depresses me to think that there are people out there whom you have manipulated into subprime auto leases, then mercilessly cut rates, and have made their lives a living hell. You deserve to rot.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Best thing to ever happen to Uber !!



Lord of ricks said:


> like one profitable quarter in seven years.


When was this ?


----------



## TimyTim

"I love Uber more than anything in the world and at this difficult moment in my personal life I have accepted the investors request to step aside so that Uber can go back to building rather than be distracted with another fight," Mr. Kalanick said in a statement.

Already before his resignation, Kalanick last week announced that he would be taking an indefinite leave of absence that he said would give him time to work on becoming a better leader. He also said that he needed the time away to grieve the loss of his mother, who died in a boating accident less than a month ago.

While Kalanick launched Uber into one of the world's most ubiquitous companies, his tenure has been marked by a number of controversies.

His leave of absence came shortly after former U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder released a 13-page list of recommendations on how the company could improve its business culture.

Holder, now a partner at the law firm Covington & Burling, was tapped by the company to conduct a review of the company's workplace environment after a former employee alleged that she had been sexually harassed and discriminated against while working there.
--
Hmm me think they need more cash to keep the fire burning and with Kalanick still CEO it would be extremely difficult to achieve that. 
Still, would in their right mind would put any investment into Uber? I don't think they will be able to turn around in time. They pissed off so many clients and drivers. They seriously lost really good drivers with nice cars. How do get them BACK? Tipping ain't enough. The rates need to go back up!


----------



## Lord of ricks

uberdriverfornow said:


> Best thing to ever happen to Uber !!
> 
> When was this ?


i remember a year ago they made it to the black for a quarter. i could be wrong.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Lord of ricks said:


> i remember a year ago they made it to the black for a quarter. i could be wrong.


ohhhh ya that was #UberSpin

they said they turned a 12 cent profit if you exclude most costs lol


----------



## tohunt4me

BurgerTiime said:


> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/06/...kalanick.html?referer=https://www.google.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travis Kalanick stepped down Tuesday as chief executive of Uber, the ride-hailing service that he helped found in 2009 and that he built into a transportation colossus, after a shareholder revolt made it untenable for him to stay on at the company.
> 
> Mr. Kalanick's exit came under pressure after hours of drama involving Uber's investors, according to two people with knowledge of the situation, who asked to remain anonymous because the details are confidential.
> 
> Earlier on Tuesday, five of Uber's major investors demanded that the chief executive resign immediately. The investors included one of Uber's biggest shareholders, the venture capital firm Benchmark, which has one of its partners, Bill Gurley, on Uber's board. The investors made their demand for Mr. Kalanick to resign in a letter delivered to the chief executive while he was in Chicago, said the people with knowledge of the situation.
> 
> In the letter, titled "Moving Uber Forward" and obtained by The New York Times, the investors wrote to Mr. Kalanick that he must immediately leave and that the company needed a change in leadership. Mr. Kalanick, 40, consulted with at least one Uber board member and after hours of discussions with some of the investors, he agreed to step down. He will remain on Uber's board of directors.
> 
> "I love Uber more than anything in the world and at this difficult moment in my personal life I have accepted the investors request to step aside so that Uber can go back to building rather than be distracted with another fight," Mr. Kalanick said in a statement.
> 
> The move caps months of questions over the leadership of Uber, which has become a prime example of Silicon Valley start-up culture gone awry. The company has been exposed this year as having a workplace culture that is rife with sexual harassment and discrimination, and has pushed the envelope in dealing with law enforcement and even partners. That tone was set by Mr. Kalanick, who has aggressively turned the company into the world's dominant ride-hailing service and upended the transportation industry around the globe.
> 
> Mr. Kalanick's troubles began earlier this year after a former Uber engineer detailed what she said was sexual harassment at the company, opening the floodgates for more complaints and spurring internal investigations. In addition, Uber has been dealing with an intellectual property lawsuit from Waymo, the self-driving car business that operates under Google's parent company, and a federal inquiry into a software tool that Uber used to sidestep some law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> Interactive Feature | How Uber's Brash Approach Is Beginning to Backfire The company, with its co-founder Travis Kalanick, is known for its brash, aggressive approach. That approach has taken a toll.
> 
> Uber has been trying to move past its difficult history, which has grown inextricably tied to Mr. Kalanick. In recent months, Uber has fired more than 20 employees after an investigation into the company's culture, embarked on major changes to professionalize its workplace, and is searching for new executives including a chief operating officer.
> 
> Mr. Kalanick last week said he would take an indefinite leave of absence from Uber, partly to work on himself and to grieve for his mother, who died last month in a boating accident. He said Uber's day-to-day management would fall to a committee of more than 10 executives.
> 
> But the shareholder letter indicates that his taking time off was not enough for some investors who have pumped millions of dollars into the ride-hailing company, which has seen its valuation swell to nearly $70 billion. For them, Mr. Kalanick had to go.
> 
> The five shareholders who demanded Mr. Kalanick's resignation include some of the technology industry's most prestigious venture capital firms, which invested in Uber at an early stage of the company's life, as well as a mutual fund firm. Apart from Benchmark, they are First Round Capital, Lowercase Capital, Menlo Ventures and Fidelity Investments, which together own more than a quarter of Uber's stock. Because some of the investors hold a type of stock that endows them with an outsize number of votes, they have about 40 percent of Uber's voting power.
> 
> Mr. Kalanick's resignation opens questions of who may take over Uber, especially since the company has been so molded in his image. And Mr. Kalanick will probably remain a presence there since he still retains control of a majority of Uber's voting shares.
> 
> Taking a start-up chief executive to task so publicly is relatively unusual in Silicon Valley, where investors often praise entrepreneurs and their aggressiveness, especially if their companies are growing fast. It is only when those start-ups are in a precarious position or are declining that shareholders move to protect their investment.
> 
> In the case of Uber - one of the most highly valued private companies in the world - investors could lose billions of dollars if the company were to be marked down in valuation.
> 
> Uber, which has raised more than $11 billion from investors since its founding in 2009, has a wide base of shareholders apart from the ones who signed the letter. Uber's investors also include TPG Capital, the Public Investment Fund of Saudi Arabia, mutual fund giants like BlackRock and wealthy clients of firms like Morgan Stanley and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> In the letter, in addition to Mr. Kalanick's immediate resignation, the five shareholders asked for improved oversight of the company's board by filling two of three empty board seats with "truly independent directors." They also demanded that Mr. Kalanick support a board-led search committee for a new chief executive, and that Uber immediately hire an experienced chief financial officer.


" They smiling in your face
The Back Stabbers
All the Time they want to Take Your Place
The Back Stabbers"- O'JAYS - 'The Back Stabbers'


----------



## Buckiemohawk

Bye Travis you #[email protected] $^^


----------



## Brooklyn

tohunt4me said:


> " They smiling in your face
> The Back Stabbers
> All the Time they want to Take Your Place
> The Back Stabbers"- O'JAYS - 'The Back Stabbers'


Exactly..


----------



## Jack Dunphy

I suppose there'll be a load of mad wailing in & around Aldgate .


----------



## tohunt4me

Travis was quoted as saying
" You wont have me and my dog Checkers to kick around anymore".


----------



## PMartino

And with the _push of a button_... TK is gone


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Slim Pete said:


> Travis kalanick,
> I hope you ROT IN HELL for all the misery you have put drivers through.
> While I have been fortunate enough to do Uber as a side gig, it depresses me to think that there are people out there whom you have manipulated into subprime auto leases, then mercilessly cut rates, and have made their lives a living hell. You deserve to rot.


Well said...

TK should be banished to North Korea.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

TimyTim said:


> Totally agree. Rise the fairs back up. They'll have to do it slowly though because passengers have become crackheads and you just don't take crack away from an addict.


Yup..

Going to have to be a slow increase,

Or else there's going to be public protests to bring Travis back..


----------



## WaveRunner1

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Yup..
> 
> Going to have to be a slow increase,
> 
> Or else there's going to be public protests to bring Travis back..


I wished and prayed for extremely bad things to happen to Travis and now all have come true. Would it be... odd for me to mildly suggest that I miss him already? What if he's like Saddam Hussein? Terrible to his people but better than the terrorists and instability that replaced him. I'm feeling oddly emotionally numb. I feel like he was a prophet sent to bring us altogether and now he's leaving. Is he even human? Who is Travis? Does anyone know?


----------



## Agent99

*Uber CEO Travis Kalanick resigns amid mounting pressure from investors*
*Marco della Cava | USA TODAY*
*Updated 1 hour ago*

*








Uber's culture problems appear far from solved. Board member David Bonderman resigned Tuesday after making sexist comment at a meeting that took place a day after the release of a report into allegations of a hostile work environment at Uber.

Newslook, Newslook

SAN FRANCISCO - In the end, the traffic jam of internal and external issues at Uber proved too paralyzing for its hard-charging co-founder and CEO Travis Kalanick, who late Tuesday night Pacific time resigned from the ride-hailing company he helped found in 2009.

Kalanick stepped down after receiving a letter from some of the largest investors in the company, according to a reportin The New York Times.









Uber CEO Travis Kalanick apologized after a video surfaced in which he argued with an Uber driver and said he would seek "leadership help."

Andrew Gombert, EPA

The letter, titled "Moving Uber Forward," asked that the CEO depart immediately but also assist in the search for his successor as well as a chief financial officer, according to anonymous sources quoted in the report. Uber has been without a CFO, among a few of the company's vacant top positions, for a few years.

The Times report included a statement from Kalanick. "I love Uber more than anything in the world and at this difficult moment in my personal life I have accepted the investors request to step aside so that Uber can go back to building rather than be distracted with another fight," he said.

Uber confirmed to USA TODAY that Kalanick's statement obtained by the Times was accurate.

While the 40-year-old CEO's departure comes as a bit of a surprise given both his determination to stay at the helm as well as the support he appeared to have mustered from some key board members, Kalanick leaving also is the easiest way for Uber to signal to employees, investors and customers that it truly means to overhaul its leaky ship.
*
*More on Uber's troubles:Uber has lost market share to Lyft during crisis An Uber engineer killed himself. His widow says the workplace is to blame. Uber's Kalanick faces crisis over 'baller' culture*

*Among the investors asking for Kalanick's resignation were representatives from First Round Capital, Lowercase Capital, Menlo Ventures, Fidelity Investments and Benchmark Capital. Benchmark partner Bill Gurley is on Uber's board, along with Kalanick and co-founder Garrett Camp.

Kalanick will remain on the board, the report said. Because of the way Uber's voting shares are distributed, founders Kalanick and Camp are likely to both exert considerable influence on major company decisions even without being part of senior leadership.

New Uber CEO faces myriad challenges

Whoever takes the top job at Uber will be facing a staggeringly broad array of challenges, so much so that it remains unclear just what sort of industry experience - technology? transportation? consumer products? - would best suited for the overhaul at hand.

Kalanick departs as Uber continues to grapple with a host of problems that range from a toxic and sexist work culture to pursuing aggressive business practices that often have skirted the legal line.

One technological innovation, dubbed Greyball, allowed Uber to both track and send a fake app to regulators that might be investigating the company. Greyball is now being reviewed by federal officials for possible criminal charges.

And after buying a new self-driving trucking company called Otto last summer for around $680 million, Uber quickly learned in a lawsuitfiled by Google's self-driving car company Waymo that Otto's founder and Uber's new head of self-driving tech, Anthony Levandowski, had apparently stolen thousands of trade secrets files from Google before leaving.

Levandowski has been among a series of top Uber executives who have either resigned or been fired since the beginning of the year. They include senior vice president Emil Michael,who was a longtime confidant of Kalanick as well as a controversial figure in a range of Uber missteps that include illegally obtaining the medical records of an Indian woman who was raped by her Uber driver.
*


----------



## Retired Senior

WaveRunner1, post: 2624771, member: 110067"]I wished and prayed for extremely bad things to happen to Travis and now all have come true. Would it be... odd for me to mildly suggest that I miss him already? What if he's like Saddam Hussein? Terrible to his people but better than the terrorists and instability that replaced him. I'm feeling oddly emotionally numb. I feel like he was a prophet sent to bring us altogether and now he's leaving. Is he even human? *Who is Travis? Does anyone know?*

Pssst!

Stranger in a Strange Land is a 1961 science fiction novel by American author Robert A. Heinlein. It tells the story of *Valentine Michael Smith,* a human who comes to Earth in early adulthood after being born on the planet Mars and raised by Martians. The novel explores his interaction with-and eventual transformation of-Terran culture. In 2012, the US Library of Congress named it one of 88 "Books that Shaped America]


----------



## WeirdBob

So where did it all go wrong for Uber?


----------



## tohunt4me

WaveRunner1 said:


> I wished and prayed for extremely bad things to happen to Travis and now all have come true. Would it be... odd for me to mildly suggest that I miss him already? What if he's like Saddam Hussein? Terrible to his people but better than the terrorists and instability that replaced him. I'm feeling oddly emotionally numb. I feel like he was a prophet sent to bring us altogether and now he's leaving. Is he even human? Who is Travis? Does anyone know?


An Accurate Appraisal.



Brooklyn said:


> Wow.
> 
> Anyone else feel like this is a Arianna power grab? She's been gaining more and more power and influence since she came in and now he's out.


And now the Board will pick up the Dangerous Tool as it is no longer needed.

I bet you 5 gold stars and 2 uber badges that i am correct.

Everything old is new again.

Human nature is so predictable after you spend decades watching it.


----------



## touberornottouber

3 stars.


----------



## PCH5150

Cue the instability and indecisiveness for the next few months.


----------



## TimyTim

We're all going to be rich! Free water and candy for everyone!


----------



## tohunt4me

PCH5150 said:


> Cue the instability and indecisiveness for the next few months.


Oh well . . .
Diver Down and Adrianna was tending hoses. . . . whoops . . .


----------



## Cableguynoe

Bye Felicia !


----------



## Gung-Ho

I wad really hoping he would stick around to sink the ship.

Oh well.


----------



## tohunt4me

kdyrpr said:


> Remember the video where Travis is hammering the dude about taking responsibility for his actions? Well he also mentioned "competition" as a reason the rates are what they are. Lyft is out there offering the same cheap rides. Uber will have to reduce their cut so that riders don't pay more and end up switching to cheaper LYFT. I don't see that happening considering their financial state right now. All of the changes that were revealed yesterday do not reduce UBERS earnings. At least none that I can see.


And just how will Lyft handle added market share ?
Drivers will flock to Lyft with lower rates ?
Uhuh. Not happening.
Uber does the volume.

Lyft Doesnt have the Capacity to Handle more market share.

If Lyft attracts more passengers with lower rates . . . who will drive them ?
Couple of 1/2 hour waits and passengers will be back at Uber without looking back

Lyft is always playing catch up.

Lower rates REPELS DRIVERS.
SELF DEFEATING FOR RETENTION OF MARKET ADVANTAGE.

Only reason i have Lyft app. Is for emergency parachute.
So I dont plummet to certain death in case of sudden Uber deactivation due to lying pax.

You can " attract" all the customers you wish.
If you cant keep them or satisfy demand, you have accomplished NOTHING !


----------



## tohunt4me

Agent99 said:


> *Uber CEO Travis Kalanick resigns amid mounting pressure from investors*
> *Marco della Cava | USA TODAY*
> *Updated 1 hour ago*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Uber's culture problems appear far from solved. Board member David Bonderman resigned Tuesday after making sexist comment at a meeting that took place a day after the release of a report into allegations of a hostile work environment at Uber.*
> 
> *Newslook, Newslook*
> 
> *SAN FRANCISCO - In the end, the traffic jam of internal and external issues at Uber proved too paralyzing for its hard-charging co-founder and CEO Travis Kalanick, who late Tuesday night Pacific time resigned from the ride-hailing company he helped found in 2009.*
> 
> *Kalanick stepped down after receiving a letter from some of the largest investors in the company, according to a reportin The New York Times.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Uber CEO Travis Kalanick apologized after a video surfaced in which he argued with an Uber driver and said he would seek "leadership help."*
> 
> *Andrew Gombert, EPA*
> 
> *The letter, titled "Moving Uber Forward," asked that the CEO depart immediately but also assist in the search for his successor as well as a chief financial officer, according to anonymous sources quoted in the report. Uber has been without a CFO, among a few of the company's vacant top positions, for a few years.*
> 
> *The Times report included a statement from Kalanick. "I love Uber more than anything in the world and at this difficult moment in my personal life I have accepted the investors request to step aside so that Uber can go back to building rather than be distracted with another fight," he said.*
> 
> *Uber confirmed to USA TODAY that Kalanick's statement obtained by the Times was accurate.*
> 
> *While the 40-year-old CEO's departure comes as a bit of a surprise given both his determination to stay at the helm as well as the support he appeared to have mustered from some key board members, Kalanick leaving also is the easiest way for Uber to signal to employees, investors and customers that it truly means to overhaul its leaky ship.*
> 
> *More on Uber's troubles:Uber has lost market share to Lyft during crisis An Uber engineer killed himself. His widow says the workplace is to blame. Uber's Kalanick faces crisis over 'baller' culture*
> 
> *Among the investors asking for Kalanick's resignation were representatives from First Round Capital, Lowercase Capital, Menlo Ventures, Fidelity Investments and Benchmark Capital. Benchmark partner Bill Gurley is on Uber's board, along with Kalanick and co-founder Garrett Camp.*
> 
> *Kalanick will remain on the board, the report said. Because of the way Uber's voting shares are distributed, founders Kalanick and Camp are likely to both exert considerable influence on major company decisions even without being part of senior leadership.*
> 
> *New Uber CEO faces myriad challenges*
> 
> *Whoever takes the top job at Uber will be facing a staggeringly broad array of challenges, so much so that it remains unclear just what sort of industry experience - technology? transportation? consumer products? - would best suited for the overhaul at hand.*
> 
> *Kalanick departs as Uber continues to grapple with a host of problems that range from a toxic and sexist work culture to pursuing aggressive business practices that often have skirted the legal line.*
> 
> *One technological innovation, dubbed Greyball, allowed Uber to both track and send a fake app to regulators that might be investigating the company. Greyball is now being reviewed by federal officials for possible criminal charges.*
> 
> *And after buying a new self-driving trucking company called Otto last summer for around $680 million, Uber quickly learned in a lawsuitfiled by Google's self-driving car company Waymo that Otto's founder and Uber's new head of self-driving tech, Anthony Levandowski, had apparently stolen thousands of trade secrets files from Google before leaving.*
> 
> *Levandowski has been among a series of top Uber executives who have either resigned or been fired since the beginning of the year. They include senior vice president Emil Michael,who was a longtime confidant of Kalanick as well as a controversial figure in a range of Uber missteps that include illegally obtaining the medical records of an Indian woman who was raped by her Uber driver.*


I do not see where that video of Travis talking to that driver is any kind of issue.
The driver spoke his mind.
Travis told him what he thought.
Simple.
No threats.
The Driver was argumentative.
I would have banned him.
Then what a low life thing to do . . . record it and release part of it under a propaganda title on internet !

Anyone want to hire that kind of clown for your organization ?

I dont see where Travis did anything wrong. Travis spoke to him as an equal.
Perhaps he shouldnt have extended that kind of Respect to the undeserving !



kdyrpr said:


> Remember the video where Travis is hammering the dude about taking responsibility for his actions? Well he also mentioned "competition" as a reason the rates are what they are. Lyft is out there offering the same cheap rides. Uber will have to reduce their cut so that riders don't pay more and end up switching to cheaper LYFT. I don't see that happening considering their financial state right now. All of the changes that were revealed yesterday do not reduce UBERS earnings. At least none that I can see.


The driver caused that.
I would have verbally slammed him.
Head butt me like a man ?
Get ready for what you get back.

Pull what that driver did ANYWHERE ELSE and see what happens !
Wont be on the news either.


----------



## ABC123DEF

tohunt4me said:


> Travis was quoted as saying
> " You wont have me and my dog Checkers to kick around anymore".


He thought he was a victim?


----------



## AintWorthIt

Should have happened years ago, zero sympathy for him. Uber was a fantastic idea that could have helped millions of middle class drivers. Instead they ran it into the ground at 60 cents a mile.


----------



## Aztek98

Been waiting on this post for a long time.

I had to reply just because of the subject.

Bye Ceaser!


----------



## Brooklyn

tohunt4me said:


> An Accurate Appraisal.
> 
> And now the Board will pick up the Dangerous Tool as it is no longer needed.
> 
> I bet you 5 gold stars and 2 uber badges that i am correct.
> 
> Everything old is new again.
> 
> Human nature is so predictable after you spend decades watching it.


Exactly what I just tried articulating in my last post responding to someone else. She's a demigod and everything she touches is gold.... it's like all the sexist, power hungry, misogynists and etc.. just got re-baptized lol.


----------



## tohunt4me

Brooklyn said:


> Exactly what I just tried articulating in my last post responding to someone else. She's a demigod and everything she touches is gold.... it's like all the sexist, power hungry, misogynists and etc.. just got re-baptized lol.


P.C. got booted by vote.
Policy is now being rewarmed in business.
Jokes can cost you your job as evidenced last week.
But little toxic barbs such as" addressing the elephant in the room" are respectable ?
A self serving game.


----------



## Brooklyn

tohunt4me said:


> And just how will Lyft handle added market share ?
> Drivers will flock to Lyft with lower rates ?
> Uhuh. Not happening.
> Uber does the volume.
> 
> Lyft Doesnt have the Capacity to Handle more market share.
> 
> If Lyft attracts more passengers with lower rates . . . who will drive them ?
> Couple of 1/2 hour waits and passengers will be back at Uber without looking back
> 
> Lyft is always playing catch up.
> 
> Lower rates REPELS DRIVERS.
> SELF DEFEATING FOR RETENTION OF MARKET ADVANTAGE.
> 
> Only reason i have Lyft app. Is for emergency parachute.
> So I dont plummet to certain death in case of sudden Uber deactivation due to lying pax.
> 
> You can " attract" all the customers you wish.
> If you cant keep them or satisfy demand, you have accomplished NOTHING !


Lyft def. can handle more market share.. but the problem is it won't mean making more money really.

They could lower their % cut which would incentivize drivers to download the app and etc.. but that means they would have to take more of a load to make the same amount of money... which they don't like doing.. they only like their drivers to do that.

Apps: "Hey we're cutting rates to fight our competition so you can earn a bit less on a trip but make more working harder because more customers!"
Drivers: "Hey why don't you lower your % so your cut lowers instead of the drivers to bring in more drivers which would make your app more stable and customers would follow?"
Apps: "whoa whoa whoa we have competition and can't do that"



tohunt4me said:


> P.C. got booted by vote.
> Policy is now being rewarmed in business.
> Jokes can cost you your job as evidenced last week.
> But little toxic barbs such as" addressing the elephant in the room" are respectable ?
> A self serving game.


Interesting... care to elaborate?


----------



## tohunt4me

If speech is regulated as sexist.
Skirt lengths and cleavage are not " "Politically Correct" either.

Men do not wear " Push Up" jockey shorts to work.

Cant have your cake and eat it too.

Or enforce rules set against one specific sex at your convenience.

Time to pull the rug on the Game Players and enforce Reality Equally !


----------



## Profiteer

Brooklyn said:


> Wow.
> 
> Anyone else feel like this is a Arianna power grab? She's been gaining more and more power and influence since she came in and now he's out.


I trust Arianna Huffington even less. The woman is a WITCH


----------



## Brooklyn

Profiteer said:


> I trust Arianna Huffington even less. The woman is a WITCH


You're not lying.. I'm not denying.. but I'm just calling it how it is.. that lady is gold to the liberals/feminists etc.


----------



## Lee239

He still controls the majority of shares and I doubt much else will change but at least the tipping thing is a start and it's funny that it coincides with his ouster.


----------



## luckytown

This is good news. I want to be optimistic....but I fear all these changes are happening because the competion has thier number and the board knows it. maybe a price war to get more riders....hope things work out for everybody....who ever can get and KEEP drivers will dominate...


----------



## Roadrage Ranger

Now let's not get too cocky. Travis is still on the Board of Directors, and he has full voting privileges. The way this corporate hierarchy is structured - something like a M.C. Escher drawing - he's still the 800 pound Gorilla in the room.


----------



## Hannibalb

WaveRunner1 said:


> Yes. Just announced a few moments ago. Lord Travis has been overthrown. The Uber Kingdom is in shambles. Apparently a board meeting including top investors in Uber insisted he resign entirely and not just a leave of absence as announced earlier. Now that he's been toppled and banished as a joke in Silicon Valley, he'll be on Dancing With The Stars next. Poor thing thought he was untouchable. I really thought he'd kick and scream before stepping down entirely. He chose wisely I suppose as he doesn't have many allies left to back him.


Yeah the multi billionaire can't play emporer anymore, poor guy


----------



## Tihstae

tohunt4me said:


> If speech is regulated as sexist.
> Skirt lengths and cleavage are not " "Politically Correct" either.
> 
> Men do not wear " Push Up" jockey shorts to work.
> 
> Cant have your cake and eat it too.
> 
> Or enforce rules set against one specific sex at your convenience.
> 
> Time to pull the rug on the Game Players and enforce Reality Equally !


LMAO. You have a severe case of pipe dream there. We have legislated revenge discrimination now. This will continue until the former discriminated against are the majority and believe that the whole problem is these (current) minorities. The cycle is never ending. No matter if you are a minority, majority, current discriminator, or currently discriminated against, human nature is that you will always believe that the fault is someone else's.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

ABC123DEF said:


> He thought he was a victim?


He also is a genius who lost his first business to super bankruptcy after getting sued for 250 billion dollars for copyright infringement for a p2p file stealing network Scour and somehow felt the victim of the evil MPAA... (that he conspired to steal from.

This has probobly come after months/years of him being told to change his act or get thrown out.


----------



## tohunt4me

ABC123DEF said:


> He thought he was a victim?


Thats actually a Richard Milhous Nixon speech excerpt from around 1962 . . .
I would have posted an elaboration photo for a brief visual background initiation to those who do not know, but i am limited to 5 small pictures per a thread.

I love multi media expression.sight, sound and the written word interlaced.
A woven tapestry.
ANYWAY . . . the same sentiment is universally present in both scenarios.
Travis now.
Nixon then.


----------



## Hannibalb

Here's an interesting question...what dirt do they have on Travis that made him fold so quick? We all know what has received press recently is just the tip of the iceberg in terms of Ubers shady behavior. The investors may be privy to a lot more info than has been reported.


----------



## tohunt4me

Hannibalb said:


> Here's an interesting question...what dirt do they have on Travis that made him fold so quick? We all know what has received press recently is just the tip of the iceberg in terms of Ubers shady behavior. The investors may be privy to a lot more info than has been reported.


It was a multi faceted operation.
Culminating in the sudden tragic death of his mother.
Arienna played mother figure .
Encouraging Travis to " meditate" in the lactation room. Isolated.
Cut off.
Trusting.
With much of the staff fired or forced into resignations . . .
An artificial world turned into a foreign landscape to its creator.
All in 6 months.
Exploitation of vulnerability.
Look at when they chose to strike.

There are no accidents or coincedence.


----------



## backstreets-trans

Lee239 said:


> He still controls the majority of shares and I doubt much else will change but at least the tipping thing is a start and it's funny that it coincides with his ouster.


I believed the only way drivers would get in-app tipping was over his dead body. Now he's gone and I'm ecstatic. RIP ******bag.


----------



## tohunt4me

Globalists got to Global.


----------



## Karen Stein

Due to an increased workload, I might not be able to post as often. 

On a happier note, I'll be getting a corner office


----------



## tohunt4me

Profiteer said:


> I trust Arianna Huffington even less. The woman is a WITCH


Well
Just imagine how the board feels who witnessed this all first hand at close range as it carefully unfolded.
The Architects plans.

The Trouble is
When one monkey starts slinging poop
All the other monkeys start when they see a reward for the original monkey.
Imagine a football field of assassins on a free for all.

The devolution of hierarchy.


----------



## backstreets-trans

tohunt4me said:


> It was a multi faceted operation.
> Culminating in the sudden tragic death of his mother.
> Arienna played mother figure .
> Encouraging Travis to " meditate" in the lactation room. Isolated.
> Cut off.
> Trusting.
> With much of the staff fired or forced into resignations . . .
> An artificial world turned into a foreign landscape to its creator.
> All in 6 months.
> Exploitation of vulnerability.
> Look at when they chose to strike.
> 
> There are no accidents or coincedence.


So you're saying it was a special black ops sort of operation. Very Jason Bournish where they sabotage the boat then lead him down a psychological path towards infancy where he is weakened enough to finally be exterminated. I would buy a ticket to see this melodrama,


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Karen Stein said:


> Due to an increased workload, I might not be able to post as often.
> 
> On a happier note, I'll be getting a corner office


Hopefully, you'll follow in the footsteps of your pathetic overlord & just quit...


----------



## backstreets-trans

tohunt4me said:


> Thats actually a Richard Milhous Nixon speech excerpt from around 1962 . . .
> I would have posted an elaboration photo for a brief visual background initiation to those who do not know, but i am limited to 5 small pictures per a thread.
> 
> I love multi media expression.sight, sound and the written word interlaced.
> A woven tapestry.
> ANYWAY . . . the same sentiment is universally present in both scenarios.
> Travis now.
> Nixon then.


You have to be of a certain age to catch the checkers reference.


----------



## Trebor

Bye Felecia!


----------



## tohunt4me

backstreets-trans said:


> You have to be of a certain age to catch the checkers reference.


Or an American history buff .
Of certain time periods and events.
The country cried out for Nixons blood over a phone tap.

Snowden revealed spying upon an entire nation and foreign countries via cellphone and computer.

The country blames " Russians".
The " boogy man " did it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

kdyrpr said:


> Remember the video where Travis is hammering the dude about taking responsibility for his actions? Well he also mentioned "competition" as a reason the rates are what they are. Lyft is out there offering the same cheap rides. Uber will have to reduce their cut so that riders don't pay more and end up switching to cheaper LYFT. I don't see that happening considering their financial state right now. All of the changes that were revealed yesterday do not reduce UBERS earnings. At least none that I can see.


As a % of valuation, Uber lost less (4.3%) than pre-IPO Spotify (4.4%)... but I don't hear anyone citing the demise of Spotify.
Why do you think Uber is different?


----------



## sicky

Things won't get better for drivers until they raise rates. Fat chance of that happening.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Hannibalb said:


> Here's an interesting question...what dirt do they have on Travis that made him fold so quick? We all know what has received press recently is just the tip of the iceberg in terms of Ubers shady behavior. The investors may be privy to a lot more info than has been reported.


Do you really think it took anything more than Kalanick's complete loss of support of Bill Gurley along with the Holder Report?


----------



## Trump Economics

BurgerTiime said:


> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/06/...kalanick.html?referer=https://www.google.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travis Kalanick stepped down Tuesday as chief executive of Uber, the ride-hailing service that he helped found in 2009 and that he built into a transportation colossus, after a shareholder revolt made it untenable for him to stay on at the company.
> 
> Mr. Kalanick's exit came under pressure after hours of drama involving Uber's investors, according to two people with knowledge of the situation, who asked to remain anonymous because the details are confidential.
> 
> Earlier on Tuesday, five of Uber's major investors demanded that the chief executive resign immediately. The investors included one of Uber's biggest shareholders, the venture capital firm Benchmark, which has one of its partners, Bill Gurley, on Uber's board. The investors made their demand for Mr. Kalanick to resign in a letter delivered to the chief executive while he was in Chicago, said the people with knowledge of the situation.
> 
> In the letter, titled "Moving Uber Forward" and obtained by The New York Times, the investors wrote to Mr. Kalanick that he must immediately leave and that the company needed a change in leadership. Mr. Kalanick, 40, consulted with at least one Uber board member and after hours of discussions with some of the investors, he agreed to step down. He will remain on Uber's board of directors.
> 
> "I love Uber more than anything in the world and at this difficult moment in my personal life I have accepted the investors request to step aside so that Uber can go back to building rather than be distracted with another fight," Mr. Kalanick said in a statement.
> 
> The move caps months of questions over the leadership of Uber, which has become a prime example of Silicon Valley start-up culture gone awry. The company has been exposed this year as having a workplace culture that is rife with sexual harassment and discrimination, and has pushed the envelope in dealing with law enforcement and even partners. That tone was set by Mr. Kalanick, who has aggressively turned the company into the world's dominant ride-hailing service and upended the transportation industry around the globe.
> 
> Mr. Kalanick's troubles began earlier this year after a former Uber engineer detailed what she said was sexual harassment at the company, opening the floodgates for more complaints and spurring internal investigations. In addition, Uber has been dealing with an intellectual property lawsuit from Waymo, the self-driving car business that operates under Google's parent company, and a federal inquiry into a software tool that Uber used to sidestep some law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> Interactive Feature | How Uber's Brash Approach Is Beginning to Backfire The company, with its co-founder Travis Kalanick, is known for its brash, aggressive approach. That approach has taken a toll.
> 
> Uber has been trying to move past its difficult history, which has grown inextricably tied to Mr. Kalanick. In recent months, Uber has fired more than 20 employees after an investigation into the company's culture, embarked on major changes to professionalize its workplace, and is searching for new executives including a chief operating officer.
> 
> Mr. Kalanick last week said he would take an indefinite leave of absence from Uber, partly to work on himself and to grieve for his mother, who died last month in a boating accident. He said Uber's day-to-day management would fall to a committee of more than 10 executives.
> 
> But the shareholder letter indicates that his taking time off was not enough for some investors who have pumped millions of dollars into the ride-hailing company, which has seen its valuation swell to nearly $70 billion. For them, Mr. Kalanick had to go.
> 
> The five shareholders who demanded Mr. Kalanick's resignation include some of the technology industry's most prestigious venture capital firms, which invested in Uber at an early stage of the company's life, as well as a mutual fund firm. Apart from Benchmark, they are First Round Capital, Lowercase Capital, Menlo Ventures and Fidelity Investments, which together own more than a quarter of Uber's stock. Because some of the investors hold a type of stock that endows them with an outsize number of votes, they have about 40 percent of Uber's voting power.
> 
> Mr. Kalanick's resignation opens questions of who may take over Uber, especially since the company has been so molded in his image. And Mr. Kalanick will probably remain a presence there since he still retains control of a majority of Uber's voting shares.
> 
> Taking a start-up chief executive to task so publicly is relatively unusual in Silicon Valley, where investors often praise entrepreneurs and their aggressiveness, especially if their companies are growing fast. It is only when those start-ups are in a precarious position or are declining that shareholders move to protect their investment.
> 
> In the case of Uber - one of the most highly valued private companies in the world - investors could lose billions of dollars if the company were to be marked down in valuation.
> 
> Uber, which has raised more than $11 billion from investors since its founding in 2009, has a wide base of shareholders apart from the ones who signed the letter. Uber's investors also include TPG Capital, the Public Investment Fund of Saudi Arabia, mutual fund giants like BlackRock and wealthy clients of firms like Morgan Stanley and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> In the letter, in addition to Mr. Kalanick's immediate resignation, the five shareholders asked for improved oversight of the company's board by filling two of three empty board seats with "truly independent directors." They also demanded that Mr. Kalanick support a board-led search committee for a new chief executive, and that Uber immediately hire an experienced chief financial officer.


Next up? Lyft has an identity crisis and shuts its doors.

These apps are done. Better start staying with friends and family now.


----------



## tohunt4me

Yo


backstreets-trans said:


> So you're saying it was a special black ops sort of operation. Very Jason Bournish where they sabotage the boat then lead him down a psychological path towards infancy where he is weakened enough to finally be exterminated. I would buy a ticket to see this melodrama,


u think business takes place without planning ?
What is the assessed valuation of Uber in monetary numeration currently ?



Michael - Cleveland said:


> Do you really think it took anything more than Kalanick's complete loss of support of Bill Gurley along with the Holder Report?


I dont trust Holder since operation Fast and Furious.

Holder has documented mismanagement history in black ops and statist manipulative
Psy ops which blew up in his face Nationally.

He is a tenacious soldier.

( never forget : Holder resigned himself. As he suggested Travis should)


----------



## Tihstae

Karen Stein said:


> Due to an increased workload, I might not be able to post as often.
> 
> On a happier note, I'll be getting a corner office


Karen, 
I couldn't help it. You got your first like from me. This is indeed funny. Embrace it Karen (or whatever your non-shill name is)!


----------



## tohunt4me

Trump Economics said:


> Next up? Lyft has an identity crisis and shuts its doors.
> 
> These apps are done. Better start staying with friends and family now.


They are not done.
Because they advance the Agenda 21 cause and have accelerated its implementation decades ahead of estimated scheduling.
Elimination of Personal Vehicles.

Different parties are interested in uber for different yet seperate reasons all along.
Now, with Travis removed . . .the direction will become clearer.

Some investors do not seek a monetary gain.
They seek to advance a cause.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Trump Economics said:


> Next up? Lyft has an identity crisis and shuts its doors. These apps are done. Better start staying with friends and family now.


???



tohunt4me said:


> I dont trust Holder since operation Fast and Furious.


?? So you think his devastating report to the Uber Board of Directors ripping the company for it's poor leadership, failures in culture and lack of diversity is wrong?


----------



## tohunt4me

Michael - Cleveland said:


> ???
> 
> ?? So you think his devastating report to the Uber Board of Directors ripping the company for it's poor leadership, failures in culture and lack of diversity is wrong?


No.
But who brought Holder on board ?
Did you not see this shaping up from the beginning ?



Michael - Cleveland said:


> ???
> 
> ?? So you think his devastating report to the Uber Board of Directors ripping the company for it's poor leadership, failures in culture and lack of diversity is wrong?


And " Diversity" should NEVER outweigh qualification.
Much damage has been done in creating Mediocrity under the guise of " Diversity".

Is this what we may expect of Uber in the future ?
Diverse Inadequacies?

Business is not a participation trophy sport.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

tohunt4me said:


> No.
> But who brought Holder on board ?


Kalanick and the board hired the law firm to work with the Uber Chief Human Resources Officer to conduct the investigation. Why do you ask?


> Did you not see this shaping up from the beginning ?


Nope!


> And " Diversity" should NEVER outweigh qualification.


No one has ever said otherwise. 
However, hiring a diverse workforce and then fostering a corporate culture that discriminates against or harasses employees who are not male Caucasians is wrong and hurtful to any company.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Hannibalb said:


> Yeah the multi billionaire can't play emporer anymore, poor guy


Not in his "new clothes", at least.
Always refreshing to see that it's not only the Nice Guys who finish last sometimes.


----------



## corniilius

Good riddance


----------



## BurgerTiime

The poll was added to just rub it in, lol


----------



## corniilius

When it comes to politics, he should've kept his mouth shut. It was bad for business.


----------



## Certain Judgment

Good riddance! Don't let the door hit you on the way out!


----------



## rembrandt

Will many of those Uber diabolical algorithms such grayball, godsview , stealth timeouts etc be still in place ?


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Maybe they'll appoint "The OPtimus uber" as new CEO.


----------



## I have nuts

kdyrpr said:


> Remember the video where Travis is hammering the dude about taking responsibility for his actions? Well he also mentioned "competition" as a reason the rates are what they are. *Lyft is out there offering the same cheap rides. Uber will have to reduce their cut so that riders don't pay more and end up switching to cheaper LYFT.* I don't see that happening considering their financial state right now. All of the changes that were revealed yesterday do not reduce UBERS earnings. At least none that I can see.


Uber should have never tried to compete with Lyft to begin with. That was/is the biggest mistake. Uber should have branded themselves as five star premium service company and gone after the higher income bracket instead of scraping the bottom of the barrel for customers. They should have conceded the lower income bracket to Lyft.


----------



## KMANDERSON

tohunt4me said:


> Travis was quoted as saying
> " You wont have me and my dog Checkers to kick around anymore".


I remember when he said the drivers were uber biggest liability,now he is.



tohunt4me said:


> I do not see where that video of Travis talking to that driver is any kind of issue.
> The driver spoke his mind.
> Travis told him what he thought.
> Simple.
> No threats.
> The Driver was argumentative.
> I would have banned him.
> Then what a low life thing to do . . . record it and release part of it under a propaganda title on internet !
> 
> Anyone want to hire that kind of clown for your organization ?
> 
> I dont see where Travis did anything wrong. Travis spoke to him as an equal.
> Perhaps he shouldnt have extended that kind of Respect to the undeserving !
> 
> The driver caused that.
> I would have verbally slammed him.
> Head butt me like a man ?
> Get ready for what you get back.
> 
> Pull what that driver did ANYWHERE ELSE and see what happens !
> Wont be on the news either.


Hey they added a tipping option now.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

rembrandt said:


> Will many of those Uber diabolical algorithms such grayball, godsview , stealth timeouts etc be still in place ?


Al Gore rhythms? 
What's Al got to do with anything?


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Al Gore rhythms?
> What's Al got to do with anything?


haha nice pun


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

ChortlingCrison said:


> haha nice pun


----------



## lowcountry dan

I agree with all who've said nothing really matters until they raise the rates or at least give some decent bonuses. Uber can raise rates and still give riders a great value, and maybe be able to retain some drivers.

I am happy Travis is gone. Let's face it, the investors knew he had become poisonous. Do I have any faith in Arianna? Of course not. All I can say is the next 180 days should be interesting.


----------



## BurgerTiime

I have nuts said:


> +1, if investors are worried about profits than they are going to have to raise the fairs, instead of trying to engage in price wars with non existent competition.


Nobody in their right mind would even consider competing at those rates. Their totally unsustainable.


----------



## tohunt4me

"Arienna Huffington,Liane Hornsey,and
Angela Padilla will head the investigation into sexual harrassment along with Former U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder"'-Bloomnerg Technology Feb.20, 2017



ChortlingCrison said:


> Maybe they'll appoint "The OPtimus uber" as new CEO.


Arienna Huffington " Pushed" the board to go after Facebooks Sheryl Sandberg for new C.E.O. She is not interested.
Arienna Huffington brought in Wan Ling Martello after having a " Casual Lunch Get together".
Nothing casual at all about this blatent orchestration.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> Kalanick and the board hired the law firm to work with the Uber Chief Human Resources Officer to conduct the investigation. Why do you ask?Nope!
> No one has ever said otherwise.
> However, hiring a diverse workforce and then fostering a corporate culture that discriminates against or harasses employees who are not male Caucasians is wrong and hurtful to any company.


.The Advantage to being Advisor to the King is you get to plant ideas .
Even if the ideas are NOT in His best interest

Someone played Travis like a Fiddle in his weakest moment.

Now, supposing You were on that board.
Would you want a blatent manipulative opportunist to " have yout back" while forming a sexist old girls club in management ?



Michael - Cleveland said:


> Kalanick and the board hired the law firm to work with the Uber Chief Human Resources Officer to conduct the investigation. Why do you ask?Nope!
> No one has ever said otherwise.
> However, hiring a diverse workforce and then fostering a corporate culture that discriminates against or harasses employees who are not male Caucasians is wrong and hurtful to any company.


It would also be most interesting to research who attends fund raisers and parties together.
As an Uber Executive was Recently hired out of a " Casual Lunch " with Arienna.

These plans were laid well in advance.

They went together all too well and all too quickly.
JUST LIKE PREFABRICATED HOUSING.
ARCHITECTS DESIGN. To the degree°


----------



## Retired Senior

Brooklyn said:


> You're not lying.. I'm not denying.. but I'm just calling it how it is.. that lady is gold to the liberals/feminists etc.


I don't believe that all liberals love Huffington. I usually support liberal causes, weigh in on the greater social good. But I cannot stand The Huffington Post or what it has done to plain vanilla AOL. Huffington caters to the lowest and the basest of human desires. The headlines scream nonsense that no sane educated person would ever want to peruse. If her paper was held to the same standard as the Uber director's board apparently is now held to, she would have to slice her wrists and beg for forgiveness while bleeding out.
And we would all watch silently, as she died.


----------



## Hans GrUber

tohunt4me said:


> I do not see where that video of Travis talking to that driver is any kind of issue.
> The driver spoke his mind.
> Travis told him what he thought.
> Simple.
> No threats.
> The Driver was argumentative.
> I would have banned him.
> Then what a low life thing to do . . . record it and release part of it under a propaganda title on internet !
> 
> Anyone want to hire that kind of clown for your organization ?
> 
> I dont see where Travis did anything wrong. Travis spoke to him as an equal.
> Perhaps he shouldnt have extended that kind of Respect to the undeserving !
> 
> The driver caused that.
> I would have verbally slammed him.
> Head butt me like a man ?
> Get ready for what you get back.
> 
> Pull what that driver did ANYWHERE ELSE and see what happens !
> Wont be on the news either.


I think Travis is an out of touch piece of shit, but he took SOOOOO much grief for that video that I felt was undeserved. Granted, he wasn't great, but that driver was instigating and not looking for a civil conversation. At the end of the day, the power rests in the drivers' hands. Travis was right, everyone wants to shift responsibility. No one is holding a gun to our heads to do this job. If we aren't getting paid enough, then we leave and Uber has to raise rates to find the lowest amount we are willing to work for. Travis didn't go off on the driver nearly as hard as I'd expect after being as baited as he was. If I were Travis I would have said something along the lines, "You know what? I'm giving you one star and ZERO badges. Then I'm going to send Uber an email that you were extremely rude and argumentative. Then I'm going to review the email PERSONALLY and decide to deactivate you. THEN I'm going to contact my friend, Donald. Maybe you've heard of him? He's the president of the United goddamn States of America. I'm going to send Donald an email recommending he take a look at any ties you have to ISIS. BUT RIGHT NOW, I'm taking 3 waters, 2 mints, and leaving 1 tip: Don't keep working a job you say you keep losing money on, you whining *****"


----------



## tohunt4me

Uber management is STILL playing whack a mole.
Being " REACTIVE" instead of being " "PROACTIVE".

You can spend time and energy putting out a thousand fires . . .
Or you can get off of the Hamster wheel of distraction
And ARREST THE ARSONIST.


----------



## unPat

It doesn't matter who are running things. Its Uber's business model to try to pay its driver as less as possible . Maybe csr will be better, tips are here but it won't make any difference to your earnings.


----------



## ABC123DEF

Hans GrUber said:


> I think Travis is an out of touch piece of shit, but he took SOOOOO much grief for that video that I felt was undeserved. Granted, he wasn't great, but that driver was instigating and not looking for a civil conversation. At the end of the day, the power rests in the drivers' hands. Travis was right, everyone wants to shift responsibility. No one is holding a gun to our heads to do this job. If we aren't getting paid enough, then we leave and Uber has to raise rates to find the lowest amount we are willing to work for. Travis didn't go off on the driver nearly as hard as I'd expect after being as baited as he was. If I were Travis I would have said something along the lines, "You know what? I'm giving you one star and ZERO badges. Then I'm going to send Uber an email that you were extremely rude and argumentative. Then I'm going to review the email PERSONALLY and decide to deactivate you. THEN I'm going to contact my friend, Donald. Maybe you've heard of him? He's the president of the United goddamn States of America. I'm going to send Donald an email recommending he take a look at any ties you have to ISIS. BUT RIGHT NOW, I'm taking 3 waters, 2 mints, and leaving 1 tip: Don't keep working a job you say you keep losing money on, you whining *****"


----------



## tohunt4me

TimyTim said:


> "I love Uber more than anything in the world and at this difficult moment in my personal life I have accepted the investors request to step aside so that Uber can go back to building rather than be distracted with another fight," Mr. Kalanick said in a statement.
> 
> Already before his resignation, Kalanick last week announced that he would be taking an indefinite leave of absence that he said would give him time to work on becoming a better leader. He also said that he needed the time away to grieve the loss of his mother, who died in a boating accident less than a month ago.
> 
> While Kalanick launched Uber into one of the world's most ubiquitous companies, his tenure has been marked by a number of controversies.
> 
> His leave of absence came shortly after former U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder released a 13-page list of recommendations on how the company could improve its business culture.
> 
> Holder, now a partner at the law firm Covington & Burling, was tapped by the company to conduct a review of the company's workplace environment after a former employee alleged that she had been sexually harassed and discriminated against while working there.
> --
> Hmm me think they need more cash to keep the fire burning and with Kalanick still CEO it would be extremely difficult to achieve that.
> Still, would in their right mind would put any investment into Uber? I don't think they will be able to turn around in time. They pissed off so many clients and drivers. They seriously lost really good drivers with nice cars. How do get them BACK? Tipping ain't enough. The rates need to go back up!


Uber IS ( has become) Infrastructure.


----------



## Retired Senior

tohunt4me said:


> It was a multi faceted operation.
> Culminating in the sudden tragic death of his mother.
> Arienna played mother figure .
> Encouraging Travis to " meditate" in the lactation room. Isolated.
> Cut off.
> Trusting.
> With much of the staff fired or forced into resignations . . .
> An artificial world turned into a foreign landscape to its creator.
> All in 6 months.
> Exploitation of vulnerability.
> Look at when they chose to strike.
> 
> There are no accidents or coincedence.


I agree with you. Huffington was like "the black widow" .... Travis gave her an inch and she took the entire show! Looking for an older more experienced friend he revealed all of his vulnerabilities and got shafted within a month of his Mom dying. Now this does not mean that I'm not glad he has taken a back seat for the time being. I am glad! There is a slight chance that a new CEO will want to address driver retention in a manner more favorable to the drivers. I don't think we had a chance in hell of making more money per ride with Travis.


----------



## tohunt4me

rembrandt said:


> Will many of those Uber diabolical algorithms such grayball, godsview , stealth timeouts etc be still in place ?


I like grayball.
Nothing illegal about making entrapment difficult.
Like sealing N.S.A. backdoors in the Devices that You pay for.

Should a Homeowner be investigated for " Obstruction" because he installed a Burglar Alarm in his OWN HOME ?

The notion is Ridiculous !
Any such investigation is a Farce !

yet look at the U.S.Justice dept.
Spending OUR MONEY !

America has a right to implement Grayball technology !



Retired Senior said:


> I agree with you. Huffington was like "the black widow" .... Travis gave her an inch and she took the entire show! Looking for an older more experienced friend he revealed all of his vulnerabilities and got shafted within a month of his Mom dying. Now this does not mean that I'm not glad he has taken a back seat for the time being. I am glad! There is a slight chance that a new CEO will want to address driver retention in a manner more favorable to the drivers. I don't think we had a chance in hell of making more money per ride with Travis.


Within 2 weeks of his Mothers funeral.
His vulnerability was totally exploited.

And you can bet, many more flank assaults were set in motion in the event this one failed !

Some have not surfaced yet.

Great skill and experience in the dark arts have been displayed here.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

so far 7 people have actually voted that they are not happy travis resigned lol


----------



## tohunt4me

Both ends were worked against the Middle here.



uberdriverfornow said:


> so far 7 people have actually voted that they are not happy travis resigned lol


Thats up 250% from this morning . . .


----------



## uberdriverfornow

tohunt4me said:


> Both ends were worked against the Middle here.
> 
> Thats up 250% from this morning . . .


must be taxi drivers lol


----------



## corniilius

Again with the political B.S. smh

I don't who supports who. Just want the money.


----------



## tohunt4me

corniilius said:


> Again with the political B.S. smh
> 
> I don't who supports who. Just want the money.


I keep an eye on the U.S. Constitution besides chasing paper.
Got to get your head out of the trough to watch for the axe.
The contractual agreement called the U.S. Constitution are the Rules for this game.


----------



## nameless313

Hey Travis. BTW. Eat Sh!T. Because this is FAR from over BRAH


----------



## K-pax

tohunt4me said:


> Men do not wear " Push Up" jockey shorts to work!


How do you know? Do you check?


----------



## Paul Vincent

tohunt4me said:


> He is a tenacious soldier.
> 
> ( never forget : Holder resigned himself. As he suggested Travis should)


I like that! Well put.


----------



## UberHammer

tohunt4me said:


> Within 2 weeks of his Mothers funeral.
> His vulnerability was totally exploited.
> 
> And you can bet, many more flank assaults were set in motion in the event this one failed !
> 
> Some have not surfaced yet.
> 
> Great skill and experience in the dark arts have been displayed here.


I actually hope he was exploited. Serves the shithead right for how much he's exploited others.


----------



## tohunt4me

K-pax said:


> How do you know? Do you check?


Good question.
I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

So basically the guy still owns most of the company, and he gets to lead a board to choose a new CEO or shall I say puppet?

This changes nothing in my eyes. Kalanick will pick another horrible human being who loves low wages and hates drivers


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> So basically the guy still owns most of the company, and he gets to lead a board to choose a new CEO or shall I say puppet?
> 
> This changes nothing in my eyes. Kalanick will pick another horrible human being who loves low wages and hates drivers


Joe Montana agrees.


----------



## Mikedamirault

Anybody find it interesting that just as TK resigns as CEO

1. In-app Tipping is finally coming out

2. No-show timer goes from 5 min to 2 min and tiered per-min no-show fee increase

3. Addition of injury insurance

4. More to come (more will be added over time, listed in the 180 days emails)

I think the resignation of TK is the best thing to happen to Uber, things can only get better


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Hans GrUber said:


> I think Travis is an out of touch piece of shit, but he took SOOOOO much grief for that video that I felt was undeserved. Granted, he wasn't great, but that driver was instigating and not looking for a civil conversation. At the end of the day, the power rests in the drivers' hands. Travis was right, everyone wants to shift responsibility. No one is holding a gun to our heads to do this job. If we aren't getting paid enough, then we leave and Uber has to raise rates to find the lowest amount we are willing to work for. Travis didn't go off on the driver nearly as hard as I'd expect after being as baited as he was. If I were Travis I would have said something along the lines, "You know what? I'm giving you one star and ZERO badges. Then I'm going to send Uber an email that you were extremely rude and argumentative. Then I'm going to review the email PERSONALLY and decide to deactivate you. THEN I'm going to contact my friend, Donald. Maybe you've heard of him? He's the president of the United goddamn States of America. I'm going to send Donald an email recommending he take a look at any ties you have to ISIS. BUT RIGHT NOW, I'm taking 3 waters, 2 mints, and leaving 1 tip: Don't keep working a job you say you keep losing money on, you whining *****"


FOH!



uberdriverfornow said:


> so far 7 people have actually voted that they are not happy travis resigned lol


Lmao!!!


----------



## rembrandt

All out of touch despotic regimes are eventually overthrown- not if but when. Kalanick is no exception. No one cries for them except few inner circle cronies and zombie disciples they leave behind. The next one to fall is Elon Musk the conman.


----------



## Uberk5487

tohunt4me said:


> I like grayball.
> Nothing illegal about making entrapment difficult.
> Like sealing N.S.A. backdoors in the Devices that You pay for.
> 
> Should a Homeowner be investigated for " Obstruction" because he installed a Burglar Alarm in his OWN HOME ?
> 
> The notion is Ridiculous !
> Any such investigation is a Farce !
> 
> yet look at the U.S.Justice dept.
> Spending OUR MONEY !
> 
> America has a right to implement Grayball technology !
> 
> Within 2 weeks of his Mothers funeral.
> His vulnerability was totally exploited.
> 
> And you can bet, many more flank assaults were set in motion in the event this one failed !
> 
> Some have not surfaced yet.
> 
> Great skill and experience in the dark arts have been displayed here.


Evil people like Travis are the easiest to do dark arts on....



backstreets-trans said:


> So you're saying it was a special black ops sort of operation. Very Jason Bournish where they sabotage the boat then lead him down a psychological path towards infancy where he is weakened enough to finally be exterminated. I would buy a ticket to see this melodrama,


It was karma/voodoo



kdyrpr said:


> Remember the video where Travis is hammering the dude about taking responsibility for his actions? Well he also mentioned "competition" as a reason the rates are what they are. Lyft is out there offering the same cheap rides. Uber will have to reduce their cut so that riders don't pay more and end up switching to cheaper LYFT. I don't see that happening considering their financial state right now. All of the changes that were revealed yesterday do not reduce UBERS earnings. At least none that I can see.


He said that Bullshit then started charging pax more, while keeping drivers pay the same....it was all about enslaving/exploiting drivers...


----------



## bornAdriver

WaveRunner1 said:


> Was just about to post this. Unbelievable. How far he's fallen in just weeks! Next should be Rachel Holt, head of Uber North America. Lord Travis wasn't the only bad apple in the basket you know. The entire management team should be removed.


I completely agree.


----------



## Trump Economics

I literally can't stop crying


----------



## tohunt4me

bornAdriver said:


> I completely agree.


Our FEARLESS LEADER will regroup and soon be on to New Adventures.

40 years old and Rich.

He should enjoy himself a while.


----------



## AllenChicago

Didn't his Mom die right around Mother's Day? 

Wow.

Investors have no heart do they? 

Oh well.. from the looks of these poll results, nobody in the Uber Community liked Travis anyway.


----------



## tohunt4me

AllenChicago said:


> Didn't his Mom die right around Mother's Day?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Investors have no heart do they?
> 
> Oh well.. from the looks of these poll results, nobody in the Uber Community liked Travis anyway.


No they do not.
They Bum Rushed Travis at his weakest moment.


----------



## AllenChicago

tohunt4me said:


> No they do not.
> They Bum Rushed Travis at his weakest moment.


Even though he was a horrible CEO, I hope Travis doesn't jump off the Golden Gate bridge.


----------



## tohunt4me

AllenChicago said:


> Even though he was a horrible CEO, I hope Travis doesn't jump off the Golden Gate bridge.


He wont.
As long as he keeps Arianna Huffington out of his ear !

He is 40 years old.
I remember being 40 . . .
Lot of good living to do.
He needs to get out and enjoy himself.
Uber has tied him down for 7 years !
Time to enjoy Freedom
Free from the ties that bind.


----------



## Lord of ricks

AllenChicago said:


> Even though he was a horrible CEO, I hope Travis doesn't jump off the Golden Gate bridge.


yeah me too. i hope its the bay bridge so all the drivers get to watch


----------



## El Janitor

Well business is business and I'm sure he wont have to worry about pushing a shopping cart down the street singing the Scooby Doo theme song in his lifetime. I'm sure he's crying all the way to the bank.


----------



## Uberk5487

tohunt4me said:


> No they do not.
> They Bum Rushed Travis at his weakest moment.


Like he did us drivers and the taxi industry.... With no remorse....


----------



## tohunt4me

Well
There would be no Uber People forum
Or Uber
Without Travis.
The man was Driven.
His focus was on a small area.
Not on outlying details.
Look at what he accomplished before 40 !
He built something that people would create elaborate schemes to steal from him.


----------



## Uberk5487

tohunt4me said:


> Well
> There would be no Uber People forum
> Or Uber
> Without Travis.
> The man was Driven.
> His focus was on a small area.
> Not on outlying details.
> Look at what he accomplished before 40 !
> He built something that people would create elaborate schemes to steal from him.


He was a perfect example of privileged..... And the special treatments certain groups get, some groups get casinos when other can't, some people get promotions and jobs their not qualified for, and Travis group are lawless and have no rules,... no one from any other group could go in from city to city country to country and say forget the rules and regulations I'm gon run the biggest taxi company ever and look you mayors and governor's in you eyes and say it's not a taxi company as they blatantly exploit their driver and purposely destroy and depreciate a entire American industry while creating a culture of sexual, physical, racial,mental, and emotional abuse....females drivers being touch afraid to resist because of a 1 star, drivers getting robbed and murdered and he banned them from having protection, foreign and colored pax out here with 3.9 and 4.4 scores for no good reason and Travis allowed and promoted this crap ....Travis is a very twisted sick evil man!!!!!!!


----------



## lowcountry dan

I have thought about this carefully. Travis said he was going to take an indefinite leave of absence. That is my understanding. Think about it, if you said that to the Board or investors, what do you think would happen? Odds are, you'd be replaced. Every ship needs a Captain. So I think Travis mostly did this to himself.

It seems that cutting payroll is the mantra of business these days. I can tell you from personal experience that no business today cares about your personal issues or troubles. The working world is a lot colder that it was decade ago. JMPO.


----------



## tohunt4me

Uberk5487 said:


> He was a perfect example of privileged..... And the special treatments certain groups get, some groups get casinos when other can't, some people get promotions and jobs their not qualified for, and Travis group are lawless and have no rules,... no one from any other group could go in from city to city country to country and say forget the rules and regulations I'm gon run the biggest taxi company ever and look you mayors and governor's in you eyes and say it's not a taxi company as they blatantly exploit their driver and purposely destroy and depreciate a entire American industry while creating a culture of sexual, physical, racial,mental, and emotional abuse....females drivers being touch afraid to resist because of a 1 star, drivers getting robbed and murdered and he banned them from having protection, foreign and colored pax out here with 3.9 and 4.4 scores for no good reason and Travis allowed and promoted this crap ....Travis is a very twisted sick evil man!!!!!!!


The sheer AUDACITY to Accomplish what he did.

Kicked down Barriers wherever he went.

What you dislike i think is Amazing.

I still want more money.

But everyone seems to have suddenly forgotten that this man did what no one else could do.


----------



## Uberk5487

tohunt4me said:


> The sheer AUDACITY to Accomplish what he did.
> 
> Kicked down Barriers wherever he went.
> 
> What you dislike i think is Amazing.
> 
> I still want more money.
> 
> But everyone seems to have suddenly forgotten that this man did what no one else could do.


The sheer PRIVILEGE of Zionism.....


----------



## NachonCheeze

Yahoo!!!



tohunt4me said:


> The sheer AUDACITY to Accomplish what he did.
> 
> Kicked down Barriers wherever he went.
> 
> What you dislike i think is Amazing.
> 
> I still want more money.
> 
> But everyone seems to have suddenly forgotten that this man did what no one else could do.


It may not be what he accomplished but the manner in which he accomplished


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Trump Economics said:


> I literally can't stop crying


Crying laughing...


----------



## phillipzx3

tohunt4me said:


> I like grayball.
> Nothing illegal about making entrapment difficult.
> Like sealing N.S.A. backdoors in the Devices that You pay for.
> 
> Should a Homeowner be investigated for " Obstruction" because he installed a Burglar Alarm in his OWN HOME ?


That's not even close to what greyball was (is). Not one single Uber driver was "entrapped" into breaking a law.

Your home owner analogy is ridiculous. A homeowner would have to have an electrical inspection IF they pulled a NEW dedicated circuit for the alarm. It would be no different if a homeowner did ANY wiring in his/her house, any plumbing, or messed with a load bearing wall. It's obvious you don't own a home. ;-)

Greyball was preventing the LEGAL inspection of Uber/Lyft drivers to make sure everything they were SUPPOSED to have, they had. If cab drivers have to do it, so should Uber and Lyft. Is there something "special" about you that deserves a pass?

Using your logic, you support successful terrorist activities because it avoids law enforcement.



uberdriverfornow said:


> must be taxi drivers lol


Most likely Uber shills.


----------



## BillC

Uberk5487 said:


> The sheer PRIVILEGE of Zionism.....


And there it is. Shut up, you anti-Semite troll. Blow your childish "privilege" whining out your ass.

Too bad we can't block users like we can on FB.


----------



## rickasmith98

Forgive me in anyone has already posted this on here but a coworker forwarded the article below..

FINAL HOURS
By Amie Tsang

The final hours of Travis Kalanick's tenure as Uber's longtime, aggressive chief executive came down to a Chicago hotel and an ultimatum by two investors.

Matt Cohler and Peter Fenton of Benchmark, a venture capital firm that had a seat on the board of the ride-hailing company, flew out to hand-deliver a letter with a list of demands, according to The New York Times. At the top of the list: Resign before the end of the day.

Here's the full list of demands, per our Mike Isaac:

1. resign
2. build independent board
3. board-led CEO search
4. hire a CFO

Mr. Kalanick reached out to fellow board member Arianna Huffington. He haggled with Mr. Cohler and Mr. Fenton. And then, hours later and weary, he stepped down.

One big lesson from Mr. Kalanick's ouster: There are limits to how much deference will be paid to a visionary founder.

Remember these pre-Uber situations:

• Zenefits' board ousted Parker Conrad amid a legal morass.

• Zynga replaced Mark Pincus, twice.

Founders may own super-voting shares, but they are not invulnerable.

*In other Uber news:*

• Bill Gurley, the Benchmark partner who led the move to oust Mr. Kalanick as chief executive, stepped down from the Uber board and will be replaced by Mr. Cohler. David Trujillo, the TPG Capital partner who led the private equity firm's Uber investment, will take the seat vacated by David Bonderman after Mr. Bonderman made a sexist remark at a company meeting.

• It should prompt some self-reflection in Silicon Valley, Farhad Manjoo writes: "What happened at Uber is an indictment of everyone who enabled Mr. Kalanick's worst tendencies and practices."


----------



## Millio007

Funny thing that Driver had him dead to rights when he told him he wasn't going very far.


----------



## WaveRunner1

"Talking to other shareholders, most of us don't see how Travis can ever come back to Uber as CEO," one large Uber investor told The Washington Post the day after Kalanick began his leave, speaking on the condition of anonymity so he could discuss matters candidly. "*A vacation doesn't fix what he suffers from*."

Rather harsh. This is how the board feels about Travis. They want him gone for good no questions asked.


----------



## Uberk5487

Millio007 said:


> Funny thing that Driver had him dead to rights when he told him he wasn't going very far.


Muslims are mostly righteous people with strong faith in God...



BillC said:


> And there it is. Shut up, you anti-Semite troll. Blow your childish "privilege" whining out your ass.
> 
> Too bad we can't block users like we can on FB.


Yaddish isn't Semitic.... And only a Zionist could get away with the crap Travis and Uber are able to get away with, it's the truth, if you can't handle facts of life then kys.....


----------



## WaveRunner1

Uberk5487 said:


> Muslims are mostly righteous people with strong faith in God...
> 
> Yaddish isn't Semitic.... And only a Zionist could get away with the crap Travis and Uber are able to get away with, it's the truth, if you can't handle facts of life then kys.....


Let's keep religious discussion to a minimum. There are plenty of other boards online where you can express your opinion on religious matters, this isn't one of them.


----------



## Uberk5487

WaveRunner1 said:


> Let's keep religious discussion to a minimum. There are plenty of other boards online where you can express your opinion on religious matters, this isn't one of them.


My point is, when that guy told Travis he wasn't going far, he said that from a place of faith and wisdom!!!!


----------



## lowcountry dan

Uberk, I am so glad I left Charlotte, because of people like you. We are talking about Travis resigning, not your off topic crap.


----------



## Uberk5487

lowcountry dan said:


> Uberk, I am so glad I left Charlotte, because of people like you. We are talking about Travis resigning, not your off topic crap.


It irk my nerves when people say Travis is so great, smart and so brilliant, without mentioning that he was allowed to break law from city to city state to state, continent to continent.....



AllenChicago said:


> Even though he was a horrible CEO, I hope Travis doesn't jump off the Golden Gate bridge.


I hope he roast real slow and steady....that bastard made me lose my house.....I took on a extra car payment because I was promised %80 of $1.80 a mile...soon afterwards I was only getting %75 of ¢75 a mile....that's a %70+ pay cut....and his attitude was, I need to stop blaming others for my Bullshit**.....


----------



## lowcountry dan

Sorry you went through that Uberk. I started at a time after the rate cuts. Best of luck in the future.


----------



## Uberk5487

lowcountry dan said:


> Sorry you went through that Uberk. I started at a time after the rate cuts. Best of luck in the future.


I'm now rebuilding...thanks....


----------



## UberXTampa

He can go to hell for ruining the tipping culture permanently.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

phillipzx3 said:


> That's not even close to what greyball was (is). Not one single Uber driver was "entrapped" into breaking a law.
> 
> Your home owner analogy is ridiculous. A homeowner would have to have an electrical inspection IF they pulled a NEW dedicated circuit for the alarm. It would be no different if a homeowner did ANY wiring in his/her house, any plumbing, or messed with a load bearing wall. It's obvious you don't own a home. ;-)
> 
> Greyball was preventing the LEGAL inspection of Uber/Lyft drivers to make sure everything they were SUPPOSED to have, they had. If cab drivers have to do it, so should Uber and Lyft. Is there something "special" about you that deserves a pass?
> 
> Using your logic, you support successful terrorist activities because it avoids law enforcement.
> 
> Most likely Uber shills.


lol aka Taxi drivers.


----------



## elelegido

Uberk5487 said:


> Yaddish isn't Semitic....


What's a yaddish? Sounds like some kind of Jewish root vegetable.


----------



## UberXTampa

The KARMA will catch up with Travis Kalanick.
He will be remembered as a person who started with a great concept and ruined it along the way instead of building Good Will.
In an industry of customer service, his ways would leave permanent and irreparable damage.


----------



## ZoomZoom12

BillC said:


> And there it is. Shut up, you anti-Semite troll. Blow your childish "privilege" whining out your ass.
> 
> Too bad we can't block users like we can on FB.


Too bad anti semetism has nothing to do with anti zionism


----------



## ganerbangla

Doesn't matter


----------



## Jack Marrero

It wasn't "if", but "when". Well, time has come.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Those voting no must be shills.


----------



## dirtylee

Lock & Sticky this thread.


----------



## effortx2

Uber is a function of a place and a time. 

2009 USA is the only place and time in history when Uber would not have been laughed out of investors' offices for being a terrible idea. Yet not only did investors invest, it's now the biggest private company in the world!?!? 

Tech companies from that era were and are just places for the wealthy to store money - as a last resort. These days the tech IPO market has flagged a little though the stock market overall is absolutely booming!


----------



## tohunt4me

effortx2 said:


> Uber is a function of a place and a time.
> 
> 2009 USA is the only place and time in history when Uber would not have been laughed out of investors' offices for being a terrible idea. Yet not only did investors invest, it's now the biggest private company in the world!?!?
> 
> Tech companies from that era were and are just places for the wealthy to store money - as a last resort. These days the tech IPO market has flagged a little though the stock market overall is absolutely booming!


For now . . .


----------



## effortx2

tohunt4me said:


> For now . . .


True, and if/when things head south will there be another torrent of relentlessly hyped, horrifically bad ideas into which investors might redirect their money?

I'd say that bad ideas are always being generated but the day is rapidly approaching when investors won't be so quick to bite - things have changed significantly and what's lurking around the bend will be very different from the last mega-downturn.


----------



## Uberk5487

effortx2 said:


> Uber is a function of a place and a time.
> 
> 2009 USA is the only place and time in history when Uber would not have been laughed out of investors' offices for being a terrible idea. Yet not only did investors invest, it's now the biggest private company in the world!?!?
> 
> Tech companies from that era were and are just places for the wealthy to store money - as a last resort. These days the tech IPO market has flagged a little though the stock market overall is absolutely booming!


Thanks to Obama...


----------



## effortx2

Uberk5487 said:


> Thanks to Obama...


I'm sure he's laughing all the way to the bank! (Well...that's if he owns stock, which I'm sure he does. Otherwise he's left with the less-than-zero everyone else seems to have gotten.)

Anyway, this boom was definitely created by the central bank and accordingly one day this boom will be ended by the central bank.

Hopefully the way the country is rebuilt after the next big reset will be more meritocratic and less cronyistic in terms of the culture, but people are so absolutely entrenched in their ways...


----------



## F213

BurgerTiime said:


> It is only when those start-ups are in a precarious position or are declining that shareholders move to protect their investment.


In this case, id say in whole thanks to TK's _careless_ ways. So fitting for each generation to boast it too.

What does the future hold for the next generation? What new application based blunders will Kalanik partake in?

Lol @ getting demoted from self appointed pimp.


----------



## Son of the Darkness

TimyTim said:


> "His leave of absence came shortly after former U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder


 Can't get any more racist than this fckin' guy, Jeezuss..
--


TimyTim said:


> They seriously lost really good drivers with nice cars. How do get them BACK?


 Umm. I was under the impression part of the problem was TOO MANY drivers..


----------



## WaveRunner1

Son of the Darkness said:


> Can't get any more racist than this fckin' guy, Jeezuss..
> --
> Umm. I was under the impression part of the problem was TOO MANY drivers..


There's a constant cycle of new drivers who drive for a month or two and realize how shitty Uber is and stop driving.


----------



## HOUTXRon

Told ya so. This is karma. Biatch's chickens coming home to roost.


----------



## anangelintheroom

Slim Pete said:


> Travis kalanick,
> I hope you ROT IN HELL for all the misery you have put drivers through.
> While I have been fortunate enough to do Uber as a side gig, it depresses me to think that there are people out there whom you have manipulated into subprime auto leases, then mercilessly cut rates, and have made their lives a living hell. You deserve to rot.


NÇ

Why is everyone "pissing & moaning". If you don't like driving for Uber, there's always Lyft!


----------



## Paul Vincent

anangelintheroom said:


> NÇ
> 
> Why is everyone "pissing & moaning". If you don't like driving for Uber, there's always Lyft!


We bich and moan because driving shouldn't be as obstreperous as Uber makes it for us .. we're independent contractors not laborers .


----------



## Slim Pete

anangelintheroom said:


> NÇ
> 
> Why is everyone "pissing & moaning". If you don't like driving for Uber, there's always Lyft!


 thanks for your words of wisdom, now go back to driving .87c a mile be happy.


----------



## corniilius




----------

